# Pitch Hierarchy



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> Mahlerian said:
> 
> 
> > I hear centricity, I hear cadences, and so forth, but I somehow manage to miss the definition of key areas and the treatment of modulation between them as a matter of hierarchical weight, unless you want to allow a weakened notion of hierarchy, but then I would hear the Schoenberg example as equally or more strongly hierarchical than the Josquin.
> ...


----------

